# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο Mr Οδύσσεια 2006 (12 Νοεμβρίου, Κέρκυρα)

## Muscleboss

Μεγάλος νικητής στον αγώνα της Κέρκυρας στις 12 Νοεμβρίου ο μεγάλος *Παναγιώτης Σιώτης*, ο οποίος συμμετείχε μόνο στην κατηγορία των πρωταθλητών.
 Άλλοι νικητές κατηγοριών ήταν Κωστελέτος (Μεσαία Bodybuilding), Μάγκος (Ψηλή Bodybuilding) , Κοπαρίδης (Masters) ...

----------


## Sourlas

Κοπαρίδης Γιάννης κέρδισε κατηγορία ???   :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αποτελέσματα :*

Masters:
1. Koπαρίδης
2. Δαλαμάγκας

Super Masters:
1. Κετουγιας

Γυναικείο Fitness:
1. Kαββα
2. Ιορδανοπούλου

Γυναικείο Shape
1. Στρατουδακη
2. Ιορδανου

Short bb
1. Μπαγιάτης
2. Φασουλάρης

Medium bb
1. Κωστελέτος
2. Μπουζιάνας
3. Κάνταρος

Tall bb
1. Μαγκος
2. Γεροβασίλης

*Mr Oδύσσεια*

1. Σιώτης 
2. Μαγκος
3. Κοπαρίδης
4. Κωστελέτος
5. Μπαγιάτης

Guest Posers
Kεφαλιανος
Μπουζιάνας Β.
Μεγάλου Κ.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Δείτε το ρεπορτάζ στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 16 - Απρίλιος 2007.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

*Short ΒΒ*
1. Μπαγιάτης
2. Φασουλάρης






*Medium ΒΒ*
1. Κωστελέτος
2. Μπουζιάνας
3. Κάνταρος

----------


## Polyneikos

*Tall BB*

1. Μαγκος
2. Γεροβασίλης

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Oδύσσεια*

1. Σιώτης 
2. Μαγκος
3. Κοπαρίδης
4. Κωστελέτος
5. Μπαγιάτης

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίος αγώνας, με κάποιους σημαντικούς αθλητές κοντά στην αιχμή της καριέρας τους όπως ο Σιώτης  ο, Γ. Μπουζιάνας και ο Κωστελέτος. Από την άλλη πρέπει να είναι μια από τις τελευταίες χρονιές του Κοπαρίδη, ενώ ο Μάγκος έχει ξεκινήσει την ανοδική του πορεία. 

Ο Κωστελέτος είχε συμβάλει σημαντικά και στη διοργάνωση του αγώνα, από όσο θυμάμαι.

----------

